# Oil free radiators?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone tried them?

30% lighter
30% more efficient ?

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Anymore info on which type you mean.

cabby


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Are they fitted with GPS as bought?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trev

Are you talking about radiators in the house, Alde radiators in the MH or under the bonnet - where I always try to keep oil separate from the radiator :wink: :lol: 

Also you posted in 'Satnav GPS'

Was it a good lunch?

Geoff


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Maybe something like this?

http://www.dimplex.co.uk/products/domestic_heating/portable_heating/oil_free_radiators.htm


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry my GPS does not have a radiator. 

Is yours steam powered?

:lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry, I was waiting for a client and posted it on my diddy phone.

Yes, Dimplex.

Thanks Autostraus.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Trev
> 
> Are you talking about radiators in the house, Alde radiators in the MH or under the bonnet - where I always try to keep oil separate from the radiator :wink: :lol:
> 
> ...


Lunch!? No Time for that.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trev

Is it for the MH?

Is it only for the driveway?

I ask because they are on castors.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A 2kw heater gives out 2kw. No matter if it's oil, compound, tin, plastic or water.
A 2kw heater can't give out 30% more unless it's a 2.6kw.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> A 2kw heater gives out 2kw. No matter if it's oil, compound, tin, plastic or water.
> A 2kw heater can't give out 30% more unless it's a 2.6kw.
> 
> Ray.


I hope it does not give out Kw(electricity) but maybe therms(heat by whatever unit measure).

Latter could be comforting; former dangerous. 

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

it is for the MH in use Nicolsong (not heating the drive (or MH on it)).

Unless the heater is a heat pump Ray!

TM


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

So what's new about it then????

Looks and sounds like a convector heater to me - nothing new about that. As for increased efficiency, that sounds like the old something for nothing theory again. :roll: As someone else has already pointed out, you can't get more than 2kw heat output from a 2kw heater.
And as for " Electronic Climate Control", I think they mean a thermostat that actually works. :lol: 

If you don't want oil then go buy a convector heater and save some money.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The price of oil is very low at the moment, so I would grab a bargain and buy an oil-filled one now. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

teemyob said:


> it is for the MH in use Nicolsong (not heating the drive (or MH on it)).
> 
> Unless the heater is a heat pump Ray!
> 
> TM


I just asked because the one referred to is on castors, so I was wondering about lashing it down etc.

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I know the oil filled one make a real mess if they spring a leak. So perhaps this one is better in that sense.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Dimplex tubular heaters are a better bet for background heating in winter, a 120W element is good for most caravans and motorhomes.

They do them in four sizes, 60W up to 240W

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301286795200

Peter


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

In the past we used an oil-filled radiator in our van until someone on here pointed out that if there was a fire the insurance probably wouldn't pay out as they are so morally lacking nowadays.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Input power against output power?

How well does the "30% better rad" convert electricity into heat compared with my cheapie from Lidl?

Cheers

Dave

Edit

Ooops - responded without reading page 2 (again)

D


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have a Dimplex oil free Eco Chico radiator which works like an oil filled one but is similar to a convector heater but with fins which get quite hot and some slots in the top. It's about 700w and keeps our van warm when on hook-up and it has a thermostat. It doesn't have castors but is fairly stable. We put it between the cab seats when lounging and keep it under that dinette table held against the side wall with a velcro strap.

We have kept it on over-night and it clicks occasionally as the thermostat works.

It cost about £36 from Amazon about three years ago.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Everyone.

I might stick with oil filled due to the design of the motorhome. Prefer the idea of indirect, closed heat.

TM


----------



## Mupitmedic (Aug 13, 2014)

We have just purchased the dimplex Eco chico , it was £59.99 from Argos and seems to do a good job.

JimboðŸ˜Š


----------



## Mupitmedic (Aug 13, 2014)

We have just purchased the dimplex Eco chico , it was £59.99 from Argos and seems to do a good job.

JimboðŸ˜Š


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you buy two of them then.   or was the dam thing slow to conclude, having this problem myself, but not sure if it is Safari.

cabby

I have 2 of those 230v tubular heaters 12" fitted in our bathroom in the M/home, they do taken the chill off when it is very cold and we only have the OIL filled rad on overnight.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

cabby said:


> I have 2 of those 230v tubular heaters 12" fitted in our bathroom in the M/home, they do taken the chill off when it is very cold and we only have the OIL filled rad on overnight.


We have a 3ft 240W one in the Mercedes to keep it dry this winter while we are working in it.

Peter


----------

